# Great Housekeeper-Nanny



## Pojomum (Jul 12, 2007)

*Wonderful Housekeeper - Nanny
*
Our fabulous housekeeper and childcare-provider needs to find a new full-time, live-out position. 
(Now I'm not at school full-time, we don't need as much help.)

Lisa is reliable, honest, discrete, considerate and hardworking. She is endlessly patient and gentle with our children. 
She is considerate and anticipatory of needs. She is also a great cook. We can provide excellent references.


Please call: 210-72-14-681
694-28-28-631
E-mail: [email protected]​


----------



## greekwedding (Aug 14, 2007)

Did you housekeeper find a new job yet? You may be able to find someone who is looking for a housekeeper in the newspaper's help wanted ads.


----------



## vix (Sep 15, 2007)

*which island are you resident please?*

Hi there,
On which island are you?
ta, Vicki XXX


----------

